# New Little Boy



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey evewybodies, my name is Fwankie and I came to lib wif Mommy & Tanner foreber and eber. Aren't I cute? I gots a topknot and Mommy twying
her best wif it. Tanner don gots a topknot and at the wate we going, I may not either. Ha-ha! I weigh 4.6#, Tanner weigh 8# so he weally is de big
broffer. Mommy gots me fwum LarMor Maltese, I was sposed to hab babies, but you know what, my furs wasn't wite. I was fluffy and not silky, her waited 
and waited, but I neber did get silky, so now I lib wif Marti Mommy. Her gots some leggy doggies dat I can walk wite under, it funny. Well, gots to go and take 
de nippy-naps. I tink I gonna wike it here. Lub Fwankie


[attachment=49884:Frankie_...1_for_SM.jpg][attachment=49883:Frankie_...e_for_SM.
jpg] 

[attachment=49885:Frankie_...2_for_SM.jpg][attachment=49886:Frankie_...3_for_SM.
jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Marti, little Frankie looks great with his new haircut. What a cutie pie....how is Tanner accepting him? Are they friends yet?


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Awww! He is so cute!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cute little boy :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*how great that this sweet little chap will stay for ever and ever. 

a very cute baby.

*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Marti, Frankie is a dollbaby!!! I think he is as cute as can be and I love his haircut!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Frankie is cute as can be :wub: . Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Mar 14 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745196


> I was sposed to hab babies, but you know what, my furs wasn't wite. I was fluffy and not silky, her waited
> and waited, but I neber did get silky, so now I lib wif Marti Mommy.
> [attachment=49884:Frankie_...1_for_SM.jpg][attachment=49883:Frankie_...e_for_SM.
> jpg]
> ...


OMG she reminds me of KCee with the puffiness she is adorable congrats!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Precious! Congratulations ... I LOVE Frankie!! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well Mr. Franke you are one handsome dude!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

he so adorable.congrats. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh! Congrats on your new family member! :biggrin: Frankie is a adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a little doll face he is. How old is he?


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Oooh what a cutie! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Frankie is adorable!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a face!!! He is so cute. Congrats on your new baby. Tanner, be a good big brother.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok I'm confused is Frankie a boy or a girl?? Marti said Frankie was suppose to have babies??? :sweatdrop:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Frankie is too cute :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

FRANKIE IS SO CUTE CONGRATULATIONS :cheer:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Congratulations! Frankie is a darling little girl!*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww he is precious! I love his little face :wub2:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Frankie is adorable. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 14 2009, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745283


> Ok I'm confused is Frankie a boy or a girl?? Marti said Frankie was suppose to have babies??? :sweatdrop:[/B]


Me too! I kind of think a girl, but in any case, Frankie is a cutie and I'm glad he or she has a great forever home!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Frankie is adorable! ....boy or girl....


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 14 2009, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745283


> Ok I'm confused is Frankie a boy or a girl?? Marti said Frankie was suppose to have babies??? :sweatdrop:[/B]


Ooops, I shuuda said I was suposed to MAKE babies. I'm a wittle boy, but mommy say dat not for long. Oh, I amb 2 years old.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 14 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745347


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 14 2009, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745283





> Ok I'm confused is Frankie a boy or a girl?? Marti said Frankie was suppose to have babies??? :sweatdrop:[/B]


Me too! I kind of think a girl, but in any case, Frankie is a cutie and I'm glad he or she has a great forever home!
[/B][/QUOTE]

 - just looked at the title of the post :duh oh: - Frankie is a boy!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome home, Frankie - you sure are a cute little boy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

just adorable.... precious baby :wub: :wub: :wub: congrats...!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! CUTE!! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Frankie!! Welcome from one Frankie
to another!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Oh, he is adorable!!! Congratulations on your new baby!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How did i miss this!
what a cutie pie! congratulations!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Frankie is a little cutie. :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Frankie you are a handsome little fellow :wub:

Congrats Marti arty:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marti! Congratulations :thumbsup: Frankie is a little doll. How is Tanner and the IGs taking to him? Oh too many questions. I'll have to PM you. Welcome little Frankie. You are beyond beautiful.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh how cute is he!! I love the name Frankie - it suits him well.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :wub2: Frankie is a doll face! Congrats, Marti!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how awesome is that???? Congrats!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a darling little boy Frankie is!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Frankie is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: 

Congratulations with your new family member!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!!!! arty: He is a cutie pie!!!! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: What a tiny cute little brother for Tanner! :wub: :wub:


----------

